# Missing hair on tail



## Brando999 (Apr 14, 2009)

My pup has been missing a small patch of hair on his tail for a few months now. He doesn't lick or bite his tail ever and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. The patch is about the size of a quarter and is about 4 inches from the base of the tail - and the hair sarrounding it is a little "thinned" a bit. 

I kind of came to the conclusion that since my house is all hard-wood - that he uses his tail to support himself and to avoid slipping - and this is causing the hair-loss. He kind of tucks his tail under and to the side of his bum and the spot in question is in exactly the same position of where he is supporting himself. My vet took some hair-samples and said the hair follicles seem to be broken off...which would kind of support my theory.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and is it wrong to assume that once he has more strength in his legs and he stops using his tail to avoid slipping on the hardwood - that the hair will regrow to normal?

Thanks


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo had a qtr size patch of hair missing on his back. after going to the vet and doing a skin scrape we concluded it was demodex mange. she sent us home with goodwinol oil to apply 2X/day.

post a pic if you can, but it sounds like demo to me. go to the vet and they'll do a skin scrape and find out what it is.

although, it could also be a allergy. did you switch foods? did he get into something?

more info pleeeaaassse

edit: demo is most common in puppies and is thought to transfer from mom to litter. demo is little mites that live on you and your dog allll the time. adult dogs immune system is strong enough to fight the mites off, but puppys are still trying to build a strong and helthyu immune system which is why its most common in pups under 14 months. 
some vets dont treat it because it usually goes away, and some vets send you home with goodwinol oil to help. its still a toss up because some vets dont believe the oil works. hope this bit of info helps.


----------



## Brando999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> nismo had a qtr size patch of hair missing on his back. after going to the vet and doing a skin scrape we concluded it was demodex mange. she sent us home with goodwinol oil to apply 2X/day.
> 
> post a pic if you can, but it sounds like demo to me. go to the vet and they'll do a skin scrape and find out what it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah - he had a bad case of demo at 2.5 months...as well as allergies and yeast...but the vet did a clean scrape for demo 2 months ago. And his allergies/yeast seemed to be confined only to redness on his paws...but all of this has cleared up.

As I said - the vet took some of the hair-samples and she could see that the hair follicles were actually broken off...and she even supported my theory of him sitting on his tail.

Plus he doesn't ever touch his tail - doesn't itch, bite, gnaw, etc. But he does kind of sit on his tail, right where this spot is, as he's kind of supporting himself up on the hardwood.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Brando999 said:


> Yeah - he had a bad case of demo at 2.5 months...as well as allergies and yeast...but the vet did a clean scrape for demo 2 months ago. And his allergies/yeast seemed to be confined only to redness on his paws...but all of this has cleared up.
> 
> As I said - the vet took some of the hair-samples and she could see that the hair follicles were actually broken off...and she even supported my theory of him sitting on his tail.
> 
> Plus he doesn't ever touch his tail - doesn't itch, bite, gnaw, etc. But he does kind of sit on his tail, right where this spot is, as he's kind of supporting himself up on the hardwood.


demo doesnt usually irritate them. my boy didnt scratch or anything at it. i think it bugged me more than him.
demo can always come back, and some dogs keep on getting cases of demo and it never goes away.

but idk i would say go back and do another skin scrape just to make sure. and if you have the money i would get him tested for allergies.
i hope all goes well with him and he gets better. good luck


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

sometimes, if the demo is "light" it takes 2 or 3 skin scrapes to find it. Also, is the patch circular? It could be a mild case of ringworm...did the vet rule that out?


----------



## Khelobully (Oct 9, 2016)

Definitely has to be allergies, my pour boy is got red rash on belly he wont stop scratching and it all started with tail hair ! I shoulda known sooner now its way worse switch his food asap


----------

